# Help identify this cichlid plz



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok so i bought this cichlid at a petsupermarket since it was so cheap i couldnt pass it up. I was hoping it was an afra jalo reef female as i wanted a male eventually. But im not sure what kind of fish i have here. Does anyone know what this fish is? Its the striped one obviously



http://s186.photobucket.com/user/di...loads/Screenshot_2015-06-21-21-08-16.png.html


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd be worried about the pattern going all the way to the tail.
From what I can attest of Afras, the pattern usually finishes before the ends of the anal and dorsal fins.
I'm not 100% sold on the head shape, either.
Although, I'd be the first to admit the photo is not conclusive, nor is what I say.
I'm sure there's an obscure pattern in the tail or one of the fins that will be a distinctive tell.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> I'd be worried about the pattern going all the way to the tail.
> From what I can attest of Afras, the pattern usually finishes before the ends of the anal and dorsal fins.
> I'm not 100% sold on the head shape, either.
> Although, I'd be the first to admit the photo is not conclusive, nor is what I say.
> I'm sure there's an obscure pattern in the tail or one of the fins that will be a distinctive tell.


I'd agree with most of your assessment. It doesn't look right for an afra, and hard to peg. Chances are it is a male Maylandia/Metriclima mixed Red Top


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

**** this is all o could get picture whise. From your assesments is it an aggressive type of cichlid compared to my yellow labs and can it mix with dems.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of your aquarium? It shouldn't really be much more aggressive than your red zebra, but fish behaviour can vary, even amongst the same species.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> What are the dimensions of your aquarium? It shouldn't really be much more aggressive than your red zebra, but fish behaviour can vary, even amongst the same species.


Well i have a standard 55 with plenty of hiding caves for my current stock. But im dying to know what this fish is to see if i can get my hands on maybe a bright male for her if shes even a female to begin with... what species do you think it COULD be? Would a video help not sure how to post that though lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a male. There are about six species it could be, maybe more, (some of it depends on whether the bars get darker, or lighter) and some of them are only differentiated by the number of spines in their dorsal fin. If it didn't have an exact name, and collection point, I wouldn't target this as breeding stock, and for this type of species you would want 3-4 females per male.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> It is a male. There are about six species it could be, maybe more, (some of it depends on whether the bars get darker, or lighter) and some of them are only differentiated by the number of spines in their dorsal fin. If it didn't have an exact name, and collection point, I wouldn't target this as breeding stock, and for this type of species you would want 3-4 females per male.


Yea i might just keep him solo i just realized hes a male because hes trying to establish dominance over my largest yellow lab who currently runs the show. Im assuming theres nothing wrong with keeping one fish of a species alone? Would that look bad in a tank if it was say 1 of each species

Ex:
1 yellow lab 
1 red zebra 
1 demasoni
1 rusty
1 afra white top
Etc


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, it's ok to keep single males of a bunch of different species. You wouldn't want to try breeding in the tank though, as whomever the dominant males are, they would try and breed with whatever females there are. Also, keeping single males will be a bit trial and error. What works for some, doesn't for others.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok good to know. My issue right now is i think im understocked. I had 5 yellow labs and lost all but my dom male due to anchorworm and ich... i currently have 1 lab 1 red zebra and the one i was trying to identify. My little red zebra is being chased non stop by my yellow lab he follows the zebra everywhere he goes so im getting worried. I might go get some more cichlids today


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would aim for about 12-15 fish in your tank, that should help. Be careful with what you buy though.. avoid auratus, chipokae, kenyi, johanni for examples.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea *** done loads of research and it seems those aggressive fish are sold everywhere especially johanni and kenyi. I see them at every chain store. Im looking for the fish i listed above rusties labs dems afras . Am i able to mix afras like if i get a white top and a jalo


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

delgado4604 said:


> Am i able to mix afras like if i get a white top and a jalo


Not if you want to sell/trade/give away the offspring. Furthermore, the two males would likely view each other as competition and only one would end up showing good color.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

My issue is idk what sex the fish are if i go get them at a pet store. The only way ill know is if i order online but then i feel im spending too much money plus shipping... how do you guys do it?


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

delgado4604 said:


> My issue is idk what sex the fish are if i go get them at a pet store. The only way ill know is if i order online but then i feel im spending too much money plus shipping... how do you guys do it?


Mate, you can't have your cake and eat it too.
You either take the cheap option and buy them small and make a wish, or you pay more to hit the "fast forward" button and get a definite male that has been grown for longer.
Also, just a word of advice, personally, I avoid any chain store that sells fish.
Go to a dedicated Lfs, if you can where they just sell fish, no dogs, cats or birds. as soon as a shop tries to over diversify, they loose focus because they are attempting to do too many things at once, as opposed to one thing properly. You also won't get the information you need from them, because they tend to hire sales folks, not enthusiasts.
The online option does not exist here, and I can only guess it would make you do your research before clicking to purchase, but shipping will always hurt. It's like paying tax, no one likes it. You just have to put up with it.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

So heres a link to a video of what i have so far


----------

